# ~~Wolfe Creatures~~RP (from BYC)



## LittleLady98 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey! You may have seen this on BYC, so here it is!

A Wolfe is not a werewolf, nor is it a human, nor a wolf. They are another species. They are unique, there is nothing like them. They could pick up a car with one paw/hand. They are the most powerful creatures ever to be found. But they want peace. 


*Plot*

The Humans have discovered to Wolfe Creatures, and they want to kill them off. The Wolfes want to be left alone in peace, they don't want war. But the Humans are a stubborn group, they will do anything to get rid of the Wolfes. The Wolfes know this. They have spent years learning battle tactics and fighting moves the Humans have never even dreamed of. But the Humans have better weapons...


Who will succeed and survive? Who will be wiped out?

More to come...





Rules:

Follow the BYH rules.
No cursing
No taking God's name in vain
Respect other people's choice in their RPing
No controlling another person's character without their permission
No *intimate* scenes (You know what I mean)
Not to much blood and gore, there are kids here.
Keep the humans to a min.
And the most important rule... Have fun!!!


Ranks:
Alpha male (Taken)
Alpha female (Open)
Second-in-command - Limit: 2 (Open-male and female)
Healer- Limit:2 (Open-Male and female)
Warrior-any number (Open)
Hunter-any number (Open-Males and females)
Villager-any number (Open- male and females)



Form:
Name:
Appearance:
Personality:
Mate:
Family:
Other:
BYH username:

Characters:

Name: Daka
Appearance: He is grey with deep blue eyes. He has a scar on his right arm from a battle.
Personality: He is kind and caring, but expects to get respect.
Mate: None yet
Family: none.
Other: He is searching for a mate that will love him as much as he will love her.
BYH username: LittleLady98


----------

